# David Barraco training scenario



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

In his own words, this is his training scenario:

David writes: 

"He turned his head and looked at me like WTF's wrong with you. Anyways on another occasion I said "Emilio, let's really test him" my friend agreed. He sat down on the couch with his son in his living room and we put a basket muzzle on this dog. I still have the muzzle here with me. A really cool old Russian made basket muzzle perfect for a rott and comes off real easy when you need it, not for muzzle training."

This whole story still isn't sitting well with me. We are all trying to disect how this dog interprets what he is seeing from David's actions. Has anyone considered what this young child is thinking? Has anyone given thought to the absolute lack of good sense in doing all this BS back yard protection training in such a setting with a child present and a dog that in his words has no training at all. So no predictable outcomes could be expected either.

I dont know about anyone else here. But, passionately teach my clients and training partner to be as intuitive as possible. To envision as much as what could go wrong as possible, so you are prepared to act. Communicate scenarios intentions from every players prespective, you know what I'm going and I know what you are going to do, and hopefully we all have an idea what said dog will do.

I suppose I can find some solice in that through his trying to reinvent the wheel this child didnt get mauled and trampled under a rottie.

Bryan


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> I suppose I can find some solice in that through his trying to reinvent the wheel this child didnt get mauled and trampled under a rottie.
> 
> Bryan


Yet.

I hate to say that, but I don't think anyone got through to him about the interaction he was directing between his baby and his dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yet.
> 
> I hate to say that, but I don't think anyone got through to him about the interaction he was directing between his baby and his dog.


He pretty much blew us off with "That situation has been solved". ](*,)


----------

